# Which Nintendo Switch Have You Preordered



## matt (Jan 25, 2017)

Curious to know which Nintendo Switch people have preordered
The grey console...or the Neon console...

I have preordered the Neon one as it stands out much nicer than the Grey one.


(apologies if this thread already exists, many switch threads but no polls)


----------



## StarUrchin (Jan 25, 2017)

I think I'm going to wait for better colors


----------



## Aquari (Jan 25, 2017)

i think i might get one somewhere around may, hopefully they have better colors


----------



## StarUrchin (Jan 25, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> i think i might get one somewhere around may, hopefully they have better colors




The colors really suck tbh. They still stick with a normal gray even with the neon joy controllers :/


----------



## Aquari (Jan 25, 2017)

StarUrchin said:


> The colors really suck tbh. They still stick with a normal gray even with the neon joy controllers :/



yea i just looked up the neon version and it doesnt look too great


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 25, 2017)

None. If I had, I would've gone with gray. I don't really care for the neon Joycons. And it's only the Joycons that are different, not the console itself.


----------



## mondogecko9 (Jan 25, 2017)

I've Preordered the Grey one. I honestly had no opinion on which one I wanted, It's just that Grey was the only one available XD


----------



## matt (Jan 26, 2017)

Ill admit, it would have been great to see some better dock designs rather than just plain grey.
I only preordered the Neon one because it has variation


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 26, 2017)

Haven't preordered yet but it'll be the grey one if/when I do.


----------



## Zireael (Jan 26, 2017)

I haven't preordered it and I probably won't pick one up until maybe a year down the line. I'm really disappointed in the colour options too, or lack thereof. I thought they would at least have a limited edition Zelda bundle with gold decor like they usually do but I guess not this time? Both options right now are bland, but if I had to choose, it'd be the regular grey.


----------



## tumut (Jan 26, 2017)

I never preorder anything.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 26, 2017)

If it didn't have "yet" on the end, I'd vote for that. I have no intention to purchase a Switch.


----------



## ceremony (Jan 26, 2017)

I got the grey. but didn't have much of a choice since that was the only one available.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 26, 2017)

didn't preorder but I'm getting the grey one when more games are available


----------



## Corrie (Jan 26, 2017)

I have 0 interest in preordering or even buying a Switch. The only time I will buy one is when (and if!) there is an Animal Crossing game for it that looks good.


----------



## JCnator (Jan 26, 2017)

Nintendo Switch preorders on website are difficult to secure, especially since they reached their unit allocation limit pretty quickly. They all went up shortly after the Nintendo Switch Presentation 2017 ended, only to run out of stock minutes after the preorders were available.

Being on a trip during the week Nintendo Switch Presentation broadcasted could've completely hindered the odds of claiming the hardware close to the launch day. Thankfully, my dumb luck secured myself a Gray Nintendo Switch unit on the Canadian Best Buy website. Although I would've preferred the swankier Neon Blue and Red model, I could just purchase the appropriate Joy-Cons later during Switch's lifespan.


Now to get Breath of the Wild, maybe alongside with other retail titles from my local stores around the time the console launches.


----------



## Loriii (Jan 26, 2017)

Preorder doesn't exist from where I live haha but I'll probably get Switch eventually and if I were to choose, I'd pick the grey one. I feel like the neon joycons don't match the color of the console and the dock. Ah well, things might change once it gets released. But if I plan to buy all joycons, I think it'll be cheaper if I get the grey bundle then buy a pair of blue and red joycons separately, instead of getting the neon bundle then buy a pair of grey joycons and one piece each of blue and red.


----------



## Justin (Jan 27, 2017)

I pre-ordered the Grey because the neon looked god awful on first impression. But to be honest, the neon has grown on me a lot since and I'm low-key regretting my choice a bit now...

but at the end of the day, it's only controllers, not the system itself. I plan on picking up a second set of Joy-cons down the line anyway, so those will just be neon ones then!


----------



## MorningStar (Jan 27, 2017)

I pre-order games, but I never go for initial-release consoles. I wait for hype to die down, games to come out, and most importantly, kinks to get worked out.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jan 27, 2017)

I remember seeing an orange Switch, but was disappointed to see that it turned out that it was just a fan-made image made as reference to the orange GameCube. If that actually existed, it would probably be the one I'd get.

Since that was fake, if I do end up getting a Switch, I'll most likely just stick to the default grey. Neither the red nor the blue look all that great to me. I'm definitely not going to pre-order the console though because there's nothing coming out for it immediately that would justify the purchase. Especially not after getting burned by the Wii U and considering the decisions regarding the Switch's online play and voice chat.


----------



## Envy (Jan 27, 2017)

I haven't preordered the Switch. It isn't really even worth it until Holiday 2017.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Jan 27, 2017)

I didn't preorder the Switch. I'm undecided because I don't like the idea of paid online. Not to mention, not much games are available at launch. I may get one in the future though. The Neon one looks cool.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 27, 2017)

I preordered the grey version. I didn't like the neon colors, and they just odd with the grey console.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 27, 2017)

I can't preorder. I don't have enough money... But that's alright. Because I'm not gonna play the switch until Mario Kart 8 Deluxe comes out.


----------



## himeki (Jan 28, 2017)

Haven't preordered yet, since I don't have enough at the moment, but I'll be ordering it when I have enough on Feb 1.
As much as I love the neon colours, it really annoys me that the system doesn't match. Plus, the fact that its two different colours and not just blue or red annoys me, and it kinda devalues it and makes it look like a "kids console" like the Wii


----------



## Cress (Jan 31, 2017)

Didn't preorder but I'd probably get the gray joycons. Later I plan on getting a set of blue ones (the red ones look terrible). After that, I may try to find some custom design cover or something for the gray set, I've already seen some great designs.


----------



## Koden (Jan 31, 2017)

I dislike both options so far, so I'll probably just wait until it's released or has better colour options


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Feb 3, 2017)

I didn't really have an option to choose the colour lmao. But that's fine with me, the neon joy cons look too weird with the grey system.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 3, 2017)

Not buying it until the system's had time to mature a little. May aim for Christmas 2017 unless there's some dramatic shortage like with the NES Classic Edition.

Between the two current choices, I'd have to go with the grey model. Neon blue and red Joy-Cons just look daft.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 13, 2017)

The Switch costs around $440-520 here in SEA (rough estimate) and every unit is bundled with Breath of the Wild and 1, 2 Switch (yes, they're shoving it down our throats). We aren't allowed to buy a standalone unit or just with BOTW. Good luck to my wallet.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 13, 2017)

I cancelled my preorder for the Switch, mostly because these newer consoles usually have a lot of bugs that need to be worked out and having it at launch isn't a big deal.

I am keeping my preorder for Breath of the Wild just because I have the Special Edition coming.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 13, 2017)

it has literally never been worth getting a console at launch, and the switch looks to be no different for that

so


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 14, 2017)

o wow i was one of the lucky bit to get it preordered!
I got the grey one since the neon ones were sold out :<


----------



## QueenOpossum (Feb 14, 2017)

I didn't pre-order, since I'm not a huge zelda person (I've just never played...it looks good tho) and everything else looks meh. (Arms = awful, 12Switch=Ok, Snipperclippers = sweet)

Especially right before Persona 5 comes out in April...I can wait on the switch until they impress me.

Also the price point is obscene. Absolutely obscene. At $199 I would have insta-bought for the novelty. $250 I may have considered it. But $300? No. Freakin'. Way.

Edit: Lemme actually answer the question. I would've probably gone for the Neon Switch Set


----------



## Loriii (Feb 15, 2017)

I went ahead and preordered. Not sure what joycons to get because... I'm indecisive. They said the neon ones are going to be limited thought part of me is still kinda leaning towards grey. I'll cross the bridge when I get there.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 15, 2017)

I ordered the Gray version at Toys R Us. They were the only place that had preorders left that long after launch, apparently no one thought to look there.


----------



## Leen (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm not ordering a Nintendo Switch until an Animal Crossing game launches.


----------



## luantoine12 (Feb 15, 2017)

Leen said:


> I'm not ordering a Nintendo Switch until an Animal Crossing game launches.



Same! there's only 3 games that I play on Nintendo consoles which are Pokemon, Zelda and most importantly Animal Crossing. Not going to buy it until I'm sure AC will come out on Switch + not a bad idea to wait couple of months, who knows maybe the price will go down like the Wii U.


----------



## Leen (Feb 15, 2017)

luantoine12 said:


> Same! there's only 3 games that I play on Nintendo consoles which are Pokemon, Zelda and most importantly Animal Crossing. Not going to buy it until I'm sure AC will come out on Switch + not a bad idea to wait couple of months, who knows maybe the price will go down like the Wii U.



Yup! Also really looking forward to the next Monster Hunter. I can imagine how the playing experience might be on the Switch and I'm really excited about it! My two main games that I play on my 3DS is Animal Crossing and Monster Hunter, so I'm not dishing out the big bucks for a Switch until I know that they're going to have the games I love to play.


----------



## oaristos (Feb 15, 2017)

Gray. I find the neon colors very tacky.


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm definitely waiting for a bundle/limited edition console. Kind of like I did with the Wind Waker Wii U


----------



## Peter (Feb 24, 2017)

Preordered the grey version yesterday


----------



## easpa (Feb 25, 2017)

Definitely won't end up pre-ordering because I'm broke atm but I guarantee I'll get one the second a new Animal Crossing is announced


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Feb 25, 2017)

I didn't preorder the Switch yet, but I did preorder Breath of the Wild and I plan on buying a Switch by the time Splatoon 2 is released.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 25, 2017)

Less than a week to go. I'm hyped and super excited!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 25, 2017)

Haven't preordered, but I'm going for the grey one. The neon colours are just unappealing to me.


----------



## Lancelot (Feb 25, 2017)

I haven't preordered either. I plan on getting the neon one though, hopefully around May time before Splatoon comes up but stillgiving me enough time to play Zelda before Splat takes over my life for another Summer


----------

